# Diary of an Ironman



## Arsen Gere (22 Jul 2013)

One of the lads in our club has created a blog with some videos and his training sessions leading up to his very first Iron distance event. I thought others would like to see what's involved, how he coped, how things throw you off track and you get back on to track with support from family and friends.

http://suncitytri.wordpress.com/2013/07/21/the-iron-diary/


----------

